# Where to buy Nibs and Sections



## yomanyouahippie (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, I want to try kit-less pen making, specifically fountain pens. My question to some of the veteran kit-less pen turners is to find a good source to find these sections, feeds, and nibs, hopefully not just another board member, but a website. also, what is the best method for putting the parts together?

      Thank you in advance


----------



## Haynie (Nov 8, 2011)

http://meisternibs.com/


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.classicnib.com/main.html


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 8, 2011)

The section you will need to make yourself.  By making it yourself you will be able to use what ever feed and nib that you choose to use.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 8, 2011)

And if your not comfortable makig your own George Butcher will be more than happy to for a few dollars. 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1273783#poststop


IPD_Mr said:


> The section you will need to make yourself. By making it yourself you will be able to use what ever feed and nib that you choose to use.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 8, 2011)

Roy are you sure that offer still stands? George made that post during a full moon a few months back. He may not feel the same way now.  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 8, 2011)

Mike your right I didn't think of that! But then again he just might need something to do once he's snowed in in a few weeks:biggrin:.





IPD_Mr said:


> Roy are you sure that offer still stands? George made that post during a full moon a few months back. He may not feel the same way now. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 8, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> And if your not comfortable makig your own George Butcher will be more than happy to for a few dollars.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1273783#poststop
> 
> 
> ...


 
So that's why I got the strange PM tonight!


Actually I received a few PM's recently asking why I didn't show how to make sections in the kitless tutorial I did a few years ago so I decided to make a few sections and take some photos as I go along so others can see how easy it is to make them. I should have the photos done tomorrow and I'll post them.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 8, 2011)

yomanyouahippie said:


> Hi, I want to try kit-less pen making, specifically fountain pens. My question to some of the veteran kit-less pen turners is to find a good source to find these sections, feeds, and nibs, hopefully not just another board member, but a website. also, what is the best method for putting the parts together?
> 
> Thank you in advance


 
Hmmm, _Veteran kitless pen maker_....... well, I've been making them a few years now so hopefully I qualify, we'll see.

I think you will find as you search the web that there aren't a whole lot of sources to buy generic feeds and nibs that will fit the pens we make.  Most sites are geared towards replacement nibs for name brand pens and you can easily open up a can of worms trying to get certain nibs to fit generic feeds then getting them to fit into our sections hoping we find one with the correct threads.  I found some really nice Pelikan nibs and feeds and actually boght a few THEN learned that Pelikan really frowns on folks using THEIR nibs in OUR pens so I returned them.

That said, in my opinion your best bet IS to deal with a fellow forum member to get what you need!  

Several places offer steel nibs and feeds but only one has name brand recognition, something you should seriously consider if you plan on selling these pens to anyone who knows anything about them.   A good place to start is to visit http://www.classicnib.com/main.html and have a look at the Bock nibs, a name that is as common in the pen world as Cadillac is in the automotive world.

If you happen upon a "non-board member" offering nibs and feeds, post your findings and share the information!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 8, 2011)

I think he's just looking for a website rather than a board member so he can peruse online, George...

It can be daunting to be directed to a person, only to have to say 'I have no idea what i"m looking for'...

Just my take on it - I could definitely be wrong.  (but I prefer to look at web pages and online catalogs myself)

Andrew


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've made plenty with these.  Lowest cost and a good starting point. You can always upgrade the nib to a premium #6 later from one of the suppliers mentioned earlier.  They are a 10 x 1mm thread.  Just need the tap and die of that size and you're off.  While the die is optional, I found the need to sometimes chase the threads for a good fit.

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/Nib_El_Grande_type_medium.html


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 8, 2011)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> I think he's just looking for a website rather than a board member so he can peruse online, George...
> 
> It can be daunting to be directed to a person, only to have to say 'I have no idea what i"m looking for'...
> 
> ...


 
I hear you Andrew, but the problem as I see it is........ where are you going to find websites or online catalogs where you can shop for nibs and feeds by themselves?

The sites that do sell a few "generic" #5 and #6 nibs and feeds (the ones we use most) are cryptic to say the least and God forbid you email them asking them a question like..... _I'm switching away from kits and would like to make a pen similar to the Jr Gent and need a small nib and feed so I can make a grip section that will fit the lower body using a 10mm x 1mm tap."  _I doubt you would even get a reply! 

I've been to enough pen shows to understand one thing crystal clear and that is the vast majority of people making up the world wide pen community could care less what fits or is compatable with a "home made" pen!

I'm just trying to guide the member to where I think he will get what he needs and just because a nib seller is a member here in no way reduces their credability.  But as I suggested to him, if he or anyone finds such a place on a "Real" website, then by all means let us in on the find.

I'll bow out now so as to not offer any further bad advice.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 8, 2011)

I have actually found folks at these sites to be very generous with their time and knowledge.  They have, in fact, been much more helpful with answering my kitless questions than folks here when I have asked.

And, between george's posts and the help I have gotten from those sites my confidence is increasing.  Now, if I could just find the right taps and dies in my father-in-law's tools boxes starting kitless will be cheap too.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 8, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> I've been to enough pen shows to understand one thing crystal clear and that is the vast majority of people making up the world wide pen community could care less what fits or is compatable with a "home made" pen!


 
Truer words were never spoken.  But it is that small minority that sees value in turners and what they can bring to the table.  If it had not been for one or two that I met in DC, I am not sure where I would be in my thoughts about fountain pens.  I personally think that a "home made" pen has to be like what you do, Justin and the handful on here that have taken kitless to a new level.  Those are the types of pens that the fountain pen officianatos (sp?) will find value in and not look down on.  People like Brian Grey have successfully bridged that gap.  I hope to see more of "our kind" make that leap of faith as well.  Encouragement by people like you make this a realistic goal.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, Andrew !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm at a complete loss of words, did not George give him a web site? Happen to be a board member but I have found most of the "board members" here give advise freely, some more than others, but if asked I think all his questions would be and could be answered here.  Thanks for your ..........um view.  




maxwell_smart007 said:


> I think he's just looking for a website rather than a board member so he can peruse online, George...
> 
> It can be daunting to be directed to a person, only to have to say 'I have no idea what i"m looking for'...
> 
> ...


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 9, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Wow, Andrew !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm at a complete loss of words, did not George give him a web site? Happen to be a board member but I have found most of the "board members" here give advise freely, some more than others, but if asked I think all his questions would be and could be answered here.  Thanks for your ..........um view.



I agree, Roy - I was just giving a possible rationale for his statement before we all jump on a bandwagon...

Not saying it's right, just saying how I interpreted the 'red bolded' words that George was responding to...


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 9, 2011)

I think when moving into kitless pens it is very important to not only ask other board members and check out their sites, but also to read up on the library information.  There is a great deal of writing that has been done on so many topics that if someone isn't sure of what the questions they want to ask might be - it is a good place to start.   I know that we answer both email and phone questions all the time about what parts will work in what manner etc.  We do this for any member of IAP - not just customers and I have a feeling that there are more out there like us who not only freely share what information they can but enjoy doing so!  I would like to think that no one would feel bad asking questions of members be they vendors or not.

Good luck with your new venture!

Linda


----------



## Truffle Finder (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm very new here!
I make silver and gold overlays for fountain pens, [I do not make the 'base-pens' BTW!]
When I first started doing what I do, I worked with Conway Stewart just outside Plymouth, in the UK, and they made the base-pens for me.
The problem that I have at the moment, is that I would like to find a person or a company who could supply me with a traditional nib unit with a feed that has a 'groove' that feeds the ink just like the old fashioned feeds in Vintage Fountain Pens.
The problem that I have come across, is that if I try to use a Bock nib unit in a pen that I want to function as a button filler, sometimes the rubber sack 'comes adrift' from the collar at the back end of the section, obviously the pressure is too great to force the air, or ink through the incredibly thin groove that is the 'feed'. I realise that the feeds that people like Bock use are designed to be used with Cartridge/Converter units, but I would prefer to use a more traditional feed. 
Can anyone point me in the right direction? Please?
Truffle Finder.[AKA Henry Simpole]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 9, 2011)

Truffle Finder said:


> Hi, I'm very new here!
> I make silver and gold overlays for fountain pens, [I do not make the 'base-pens' BTW!]
> When I first started doing what I do, I worked with Conway Stewart just outside Plymouth, in the UK, and they made the base-pens for me.
> The problem that I have at the moment, is that I would like to find a person or a company who could supply me with a traditional nib unit with a feed that has a 'groove' that feeds the ink just like the old fashioned feeds in Vintage Fountain Pens.
> ...


Henry - not sure if this is what you are describing.





One of our members from South Africa got a few of these for me for some very small vintage nibs.  His screen name is TerryF - a very friendly member.  He may have a source who makes them.  Send him a pm, mention I sent you and see what he can do.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 9, 2011)

Truffle Finder said:


> Hi, I'm very new here!
> I make silver and gold overlays for fountain pens, [I do not make the 'base-pens' BTW!]
> When I first started doing what I do, I worked with Conway Stewart just outside Plymouth, in the UK, and they made the base-pens for me.
> The problem that I have at the moment, is that I would like to find a person or a company who could supply me with a traditional nib unit with a feed that has a 'groove' that feeds the ink just like the old fashioned feeds in Vintage Fountain Pens.
> ...


 
Have you tried using "sac cement" to keep the sac in place?


----------



## Truffle Finder (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you 'Glycerine' and 'BRobbins', I have been working with, and repairing vintage fountain pens for many years now, and I have large stocks of the feeds that you have illustrated in the picture above, what I was hoping was to find a company like Bock, who make a nib unit with the larger groove, and three 'slits' running down that 'trench', so that when the owner of the pen pushes the button rather vigorously, it doesn't burst the joint where the sack is fixed to the back end of the section. [And, yes 'Glycerine', I do use adhesive to stick the sac in place,] but I have found that modern pen users do not realise the amount of pressure that is caused when using a button filler, which of course wouldn't be a problem if the 'groove' was cut deeper, and wider, like we can see in the example shown 2 posts above this message!
Since writing about this, I have spoken to my good friend Graham, [who makes my base-pens for me] and he is going to find out if Bock do make or could make the type of nib units that have this type of 'groovy-trench'!!!
We shall wait and see!!!
Many thanks for your responses though.
Truffle Finder.
PS. I 'kinda' like this place! I take it from looking around here that 90% of you are from USA, I have just got back from the Columbus Pen Show in Ohio, I was demonstrating my craft at my stand during the weekend, and I gave a long talk about how my hobby progressed to what I do now as my 'living'. I only wished that I had delved into Google to see what was on there about myself [as I did last night because I was jet-lagged!] and found out about this association! If I had known about you before last weekend then I could have told you about me being there. Do many of you guys [and girls!] go to the American Pen Shows?


----------



## yomanyouahippie (Nov 9, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> The section you will need to make yourself.  By making it yourself you will be able to use what ever feed and nib that you choose to use.



           Now what steps would I need to go through to fit a section to a nib and feed?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 9, 2011)

Henry, I have Bock 5 MM feeds and the ink channel is wider and deeper than mostand also runs all the way to the tip. Be happy to send you a couple along with nibs to see if they would work.  Roy, Here is a photo:


----------



## IPD_Mr (Nov 9, 2011)

yomanyouahippie said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > The section you will need to make yourself. By making it yourself you will be able to use what ever feed and nib that you choose to use.
> ...


 
Reece,
You will first need to know the size and threading on the feed.  I typically will cut a tenon and thread the tenon to the size I will use for the section to mount on the body of the pen.  From there I mount into a dummy body the at held in my collet chuck.  You will drill the hole the depth of the feed, minus the threads.  Switch to the drill size needed for tapping the final length, drill then tap to the correct thread size.  Shape to desired size.


----------



## Truffle Finder (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you, I now have 2 personal messages [which I have read] but I haven't a clue how to answer, not because I don't know the answers to either of them, but because I don't understand how to negotiate this messaging system!!!
Please don't post the instructions here, I am an absolute 'dummy' when it comes to this form of communicating! I suppose you could call me a 'cyberphobe'!
Timebandit, I will try to work out a way of explaining how you should proceed with your desire to make overlays for pens, but it will not be a simple matter to explain in written words here.
OKLAHOMAN, I can see from your picture, that I have tried to use this type of feed [and presumably the Bock nib that goes with it,] and the problem is that the little pipe sticking out the back end of the feed is too small to suck ink in, or blow it out when the push-button is pressed too vigorously; with a cartridge converter, there is a much slower 'descent' and 'withdrawal' of the piston, and the joint between the 'piston' mechanism is supported by the other tiny tube which is attached to the nib holder and completely covers the pressure area.
I hope that makes sense! It's getting late, and I ought to grab the opportunity to catch up on my sleep!
Truffle Finder.


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 9, 2011)

Truffle Finder said:


> Thank you, I now have 2 personal messages [which I have read] but I haven't a clue how to answer, not because I don't know the answers to either of them, but because I don't understand how to negotiate this messaging system!!!
> Please don't post the instructions here, I am an absolute 'dummy' when it comes to this form of communicating! I suppose you could call me a 'cyberphobe'!
> Timebandit, I will try to work out a way of explaining how you should proceed with your desire to make overlays for pens, but it will not be a simple matter to explain in written words here.
> OKLAHOMAN, I can see from your picture, that I have tried to use this type of feed [and presumably the Bock nib that goes with it,] and the problem is that the little pipe sticking out the back end of the feed is too small to suck ink in, or blow it out when the push-button is pressed too vigorously; with a cartridge converter, there is a much slower 'descent' and 'withdrawal' of the piston, and the joint between the 'piston' mechanism is supported by the other tiny tube which is attached to the nib holder and completely covers the pressure area.
> ...



Henry, there are some feed modifications that can be made that might help you out. I do them to the bulb fillers to help with filling. It involves drilling into that little nipple and making the channel bigger. Then drilling another hole in the top of the feed to meet this hole in the middle. If interested, i can explain further. I have also been making button filleres lately, but havent run into this problem yet. I might modify a feed and let you know how it works.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 9, 2011)

Truffle Finder said:


> Thank you 'Glycerine' and 'BRobbins', I have been working with, and repairing vintage fountain pens for many years now, and I have large stocks of the feeds that you have illustrated in the picture above, what I was hoping was to find a company like Bock, who make a nib unit with the larger groove, and three 'slits' running down that 'trench', so that when the owner of the pen pushes the button rather vigorously, it doesn't burst the joint where the sack is fixed to the back end of the section. [And, yes 'Glycerine', I do use adhesive to stick the sac in place,] but I have found that modern pen users do not realise the amount of pressure that is caused when using a button filler, which of course wouldn't be a problem if the 'groove' was cut deeper, and wider, like we can see in the example shown 2 posts above this message!
> Since writing about this, I have spoken to my good friend Graham, [who makes my base-pens for me] and he is going to find out if Bock do make or could make the type of nib units that have this type of 'groovy-trench'!!!
> We shall wait and see!!!
> Many thanks for your responses though.
> ...


 
I would definitely contact Bock.  I believe for the right price, they could do just about anything you need.


----------



## luke39uk (Nov 10, 2011)

Henry I've sent you a PM which may help.
Bryan


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for all of this great info everyone. I'm soaking it up as I try to wrap my head around everything "fountain pen."  There is so much to learn.


----------

